# Silva vs. Sonnen 2 - Rio soccer Stadium



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Dana just announced at the Presser. Silva vs. Sonnen 2 will take place in a Rio Soccer Stadium with an 80k capacity. 



Source: https://twitter.com/#!/ufc - up on the UFC twitter. Apparently will be in the Maracana Stadium. Should be the best atmosphere at a Fight Event of all time in my opinion..unless your Chael.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

*$$$$$$$$$$$*


This means big bucks for the UFC, Silva and Sonnen. 

80K

Cant wait. Sonnen via UD baby.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chael better have an emergency helicopter pick up on hand.



ASKREN4WIN said:


> *$$$$$$$$$$$*
> 
> 
> This means big bucks for the UFC, Silva and Sonnen.
> ...


I'm pulling for Chael 100%, but I just don't see it.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm pulling for Chael 100%, but I just don't see it.


Who knows who wins, thats why they fight the fights. If it was a foregone conclusion that Silva wins the fight then Im not wiasting my money on the PPV, but its not a sure thing.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> *$$$$$$$$$$$*
> 
> 
> This means big bucks for the UFC, Silva and Sonnen.
> ...


 I'll bet the live gate brings in no more than the average Vegas show. Those are going to be some cheap tickets.

If this fight does take place, then win or lose, i hope everyone on this forum can admit that chael has the biggest balls (figuratively speaking, the poor guy) in the UFC bar none.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

oldfan said:


> *I'll bet the live gate brings in no more than the average Vegas show. Those are going to be some cheap tickets.*
> If this fight does take place, then win or lose, i hope everyone on this forum can admit that chael has the biggest balls (figuratively speaking, the poor guy) in the UFC bar none.


Is that because it is in Brazil and therefore they cannot afford what the prices are normaly?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Silva is going to murder Chael in front of 80,000 screaming Brazilians, and it will be the most epic moment in UFC history! I hope the UFC hypes the **** out of this fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Is that because it is in Brazil and therefore they cannot afford what the prices are normaly?



I think it would be hard to find 80k who can afford the average priced vegas ufc ticket in any city anywhere, .... but yeah even more so in South America.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

The stage is set. I want Chael to win just to see them burn the stadium down.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BOMDC said:


> The stage is set. I want Chael to win just to see them burn the stadium down.


That would be one of the most amazing moments in sports History


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

oldfan said:


> I think it would be hard to find 80k who can afford the average priced vegas ufc ticket in any city anywhere, .... but yeah even more so in South America.


Good point. Not to mention the extra cost for the extra security that will be needed. lol



BOMDC said:


> The stage is set. I want Chael to win just to see them burn the stadium down.


Yeah Im sure Rogan wont be running to do that post fight interview. 

Personaly I think the fact that the fight is in Brazil will motivate Sonnen. Not that he needs the motivation.

Lets just hope there are no injuries before the fight that puts the fight off.


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

oldfan said:


> I'll bet the live gate brings in no more than the average Vegas show. Those are going to be some cheap tickets.


Not necessarily.

134 sold out in just over an hour. Average ticket price for that event was higher than the average US prices. 

http://www.heavy.com/mma/ufc/2011/06/ufc-134-rio-sells-out-in-74-minutes/

Dana said at the time they regretted not doing that show in a large outdoor soccer stadium - demand was so great, even with the tickets at the price they were, they could have sold 350k tickets.

http://www.mmamania.com/2011/8/24/2381614/ufc-planning-return-to-brazil-in-2012-possibly-in-manaus-at-100000

Demand for Silva vs. Sonnen 2 will be massive. Chael will sell this fight so much more than Silva vs. Okami was. Throw in plenty of solid fights on the undercard / main-card and a decent co-main, and we might just see one of the biggest gate takes for a fight event of all time.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

These Anderson Silva fans are a delight I must say.

Guy gets taken down and punched in the face 300 times and they try to pass it off as he waited, yet will never accept the fact that if Chael had stalled instead of kept working he'd have rode it out and won.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

d3rkk said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> 134 sold out in just over an hour. Average ticket price for that event was higher than the average US prices.
> 
> ...


WOW. I stand corrected and surprised at the price of those 134 tickets. But that article lists a "base" price U.S. based ufc ticket at $120.... these are the numbers I was looking at










Also, I found this article saying that when ticket prices went from $1.80 to $18.00 it put soccer games out of reach of most Rio fans.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/06/sports/soccer/06maracana.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

The noise and general atmosphere in that pressure cooker will be the most amazing in MMA history  Sure, Pride had bigger audiences on a few occassions - but them Brazilians are passionate like nobody else!

Can't wait for this fight, no matter the outcome - it will go down in MMA folklore for the coming generations to look back at 

- I'm still pulling for Silva though, gotta support my man once again  Will be a close fight though


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> The noise and general atmosphere in that pressure cooker will be the most amazing in MMA history  Sure, Pride had bigger audiences at a few occassions - but them Brazilians are passionate like nobody else!
> 
> Can't wait for this fight, no matter the outcome - it will go down in MMA folklore for the coming generations to look back at
> 
> - I'm still pulling for Silva though, gotta support my man once again  Will be a close fight though


Good point, 80K screaming Brazilians is a whole different beast then 90K relatively quiet Japanese.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> These Anderson Silva fans are a delight I must say.
> 
> Guy gets taken down and punched in the face 300 times and they try to pass it off as he waited, yet will never accept the fact that if Chael had stalled instead of kept working he'd have rode it out and won.


I hope you will be around after the fight.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Should take place at Engenhão, not Maracana ( closed geting prepared to World Cup 2014 ).









this is the stadium.


The capacity for a normal futebol game is 45k, they can use the field to put more seats but im not sure if they can add another 35k





*I hope they dont charge a leg for one ticket, they won't put 80k paying 500 reais/seat, not today, not in 3 decades.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> I hope you will be around after the fight.


I plan on it, I've never doubted Silva wanted to submit Sonnen, the Gi and everything made it obvious and he did it. Good for him, his ju-jitsu's awesome.

But I don't believe for a second he waited until the last minute of the fight to sink it on, if Sonnen had just rode it out and stalled or even stood back up he would have probably have won. Sonnen's problem is he stays active and doesn't stop throwing punches.

Also, that stadium looks nice.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

After Sonnen wins, he's going to run out into the Brazilian crowd, Aldo style.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> After Sonnen wins, he's going to run out into the Brazilian crowd, Aldo style.


Now that would be exciting!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I think it would be hard to find 80k who can afford the average priced vegas ufc ticket in any city anywhere, .... but yeah even more so in South America.


there are a lot of very wealthy people in brazil. I'm sure 80k people can shell out the money for the cost of an average UFC ticket, especially considering how strong the market is and how big of a headliner this is. The biggest rematch in UFC history will most definitely earn them a shit ton.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm really interested to see how UFC handles this.

I can guarantee you Sonnen will not be walking to the ring the same way 99% of fighters do.

These Brazilians are very serious about their hate for Sonnen.. to a ridiculous level.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

trimco said:


> I'm really interested to see how UFC handles this.
> 
> I can guarantee you Sonnen will not be walking to the ring the same way 99% of fighters do.
> 
> These Brazilians are very serious about their hate for Sonnen.. to a ridiculous level.


Of course he's not, even though Sonnen's clearly just selling the fight, the people chanted "You're gonna die" at Chad Mendes and he tried to be friends with them. Sonnen's talked shit about Minotauro, Machida, Wanderlei, Vitor, Anderson, and everyone else you can think of.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> That would be one of the most amazing moments in sports History


Burning a stadium down would be quite the tragedy.

The atmosphere for this event is going to be unreal.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

trimco said:


> I'm really interested to see how UFC handles this.
> 
> I can guarantee you Sonnen will not be walking to the ring the same way 99% of fighters do.
> 
> These Brazilians are very serious about their hate for Sonnen.. to a ridiculous level.


Proof?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Holy smokes! That is freakin' sick! If Sonnen wins he'd better have a helicopter nearby to airlift him out of the stadium because all those crazy Brazilians might explode into a rioting frenzy. I think Anderson will put on a stunning performance and get a dominant win. He has the massive crowd, Chael will be clean and Silva will approach the fight much differently. I bet he's been working on his TDD with JDS. He'll be much more unpredictable and will most likely catch Sonnen with some wicked, unorthodox strike that will set the stage for the end. I don't see Chael taking Anderson's title on the biggest stage of the champion's career...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This will truly be an event for mma history regardless of who wins or in what fasion. As much as I want to back my boy Chael, I have to put my money on Anderson. Just a hunch. We'll see though. Either way I cant wait!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> But I don't believe for a second he waited until the last minute of the fight to sink it on, if Sonnen had just rode it out and stalled or even stood back up he would have probably have won. Sonnen's problem is he stays active and doesn't stop .


Sonnen's problem isn't staying active. It's horrible submission defense combined with diarhea of the mouth. And if he had stalled and won he would have been stripped of the title immediately anyway.

You know for the cheating that he repeatedly lied about and never owned up to.

I'm not really sure why people think this fight is going to be close. In the first fight an injured Silva stuffed 4 of a roided up Sonnen's takedown attempts. The stars literally aligned to give Sonnen his one big chance and he still lost. And now that he isn't roiding he has looked like what he actually is - a mediocre fighter. His fight against Bisping was awful. A fight I believe he lost. If he performs like that against Silva he's done.

I think that in front of a crowd of screaming Brazilian fans we are going to see Silva remind us all why he is the greatest mixed martial artist of all time.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> Sonnen's problem isn't staying active. It's horrible submission defense combined with diarhea of the mouth. And if he had stalled and won he would have been stripped of the title immediately anyway.
> 
> You know for the cheating that he repeatedly lied about and never owned up to.
> 
> ...


So Anderson Silva's the greatest MMA fighter of all time yet the guy who is the number 2 Middleweight in the world by far is nothing more than a "mediocore fighter"? 

How's that possible? Doesn't that mean Silva's just beating a bunch of mediocore talent? He may have stuffed 4 of Sonnen's takedowns but he still found himself on his back and ate nearly 300 punches to the face.

It's just laughable how all of these Anderson fans are clinging onto a few bright moments in a fight he got utterly dominated in until he caught Sonnen in a triangle. It's gonna be real funny when that triangle's not there and Sonnen's on top of Silva composed, then again the ref probably will stand them up every chance he gets. The UFC is clearly setting Sonnen up to lose just like they set Okami up, they know Silva's past his prime so they're trying to give him every advantage possible but if he doesn't beat Sonnen and retire he's gonna lose eventually. Whether it's to Weidman in 3 or 4 years or Shields if he moves up it's going to happen eventually.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So Anderson Silva's the greatest MMA fighter of all time yet the guy who is the number 2 Middleweight in the world by far is nothing more than a "mediocore fighter"?
> 
> How's that possible? Doesn't that mean Silva's just beating a bunch of mediocore talent? He may have stuffed 4 of Sonnen's takedowns but he still found himself on his back and ate nearly 300 punches to the face.
> 
> It's just laughable how all of these Anderson fans are clinging onto a few bright moments in a fight he got utterly dominated in until he caught Sonnen in a triangle. It's gonna be real funny when that triangle's not there and Sonnen's on top of Silva composed, then again the ref probably will stand them up every chance he gets. The UFC is clearly setting Sonnen up to lose just like they set Okami up, they know Silva's past his prime so they're trying to give him every advantage possible but if he doesn't beat Sonnen and retire he's gonna lose eventually. Whether it's to Weidman in 3 or 4 years or Shields if he moves up it's going to happen eventually.


Troll :thumbsup:

I'm curious though, how did they set up Okami to lose? :confused02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The thing is, Sonnen doesn't play into Anderson's style. In fact, he's one of the few guys in the UFC capable of playing the exact opposite of Anderson's style.

Push forward and have awesome takedowns. Try to stand toe to toe with him in mma and you lose. I don't care what your name is. Push forward with the takedown threat, and you can actually touch him.

Silva will probably win this fight. But it's not so black and white as people like to think.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

This is going to be one of the most memorable fights ever

just wondering if anyone is aware that the record attendance at this stadium was 199,000 in 1950. ive been to a few big stadiums to watch football (soccer), some around 90,000+

but i still couldnt imagine what 200,000 would be like!

so excited for this fight, i can feel the butterflies already! and as much as i hate to admit it chael sonnen has done alot to make it so. and deserves to get beaten up in front of as many ppl as possible hehe


does anyone know what the record crowd for a fight is?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So Anderson Silva's the greatest MMA fighter of all time yet the guy who is the number 2 Middleweight in the world by far is nothing more than a "mediocore fighter"?
> 
> How's that possible? Doesn't that mean Silva's just beating a bunch of mediocore talent? He may have stuffed 4 of Sonnen's takedowns but he still found himself on his back and ate nearly 300 punches to the face.
> 
> It's just laughable how all of these Anderson fans are clinging onto a few bright moments in a fight he got utterly dominated in until he caught Sonnen in a triangle. It's gonna be real funny when that triangle's not there and Sonnen's on top of Silva composed, then again the ref probably will stand them up every chance he gets. The UFC is clearly setting Sonnen up to lose just like they set Okami up, they know Silva's past his prime so they're trying to give him every advantage possible but if he doesn't beat Sonnen and retire he's gonna lose eventually. Whether it's to Weidman in 3 or 4 years or Shields if he moves up it's going to happen eventually.


Except that I don't personally believe that Sonnen is the number 2 middleweight. His only clean - non trt influenced - top ten win is Bisping. And I don't believe he won that fight. 

The rest of your post is pure random gibberish. Everybody loses eventually. So what? What does it have to do with anything? No one is setting up anybody to lose. Okami wasn't set up to lose. He just never had a chance. And if Sonnen is going to beat Silva so easily how are they setting him up? Silva has shown no sign of slowing down. Not a single sign that he is past his prime.

You're either on a large number of drugs to actually believe this bs or you are just a troll stepping up to fill the void left by UFC OWNS.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sonnen is still on TRT, dude.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I plan on it, I've never doubted Silva wanted to submit Sonnen, the Gi and everything made it obvious and he did it. Good for him, his ju-jitsu's awesome.
> 
> But I don't believe for a second he waited until the last minute of the fight to sink it on, if Sonnen had just rode it out and stalled or even stood back up he would have probably have won. Sonnen's problem is he stays active and doesn't stop throwing punches.
> 
> Also, that stadium looks nice.


Who said he waited till the last minute lol?

And it doesn't matter what he coulda done or shoulda done or woulda. He lost he got submitted, get over it.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Except that I don't personally believe that Sonnen is the number 2 middleweight. His only clean - non trt influenced - top ten win is Bisping. And I don't believe he won that fight.
> 
> The rest of your post is pure random gibberish. Everybody loses eventually. So what? What does it have to do with anything? No one is setting up anybody to lose. Okami wasn't set up to lose. He just never had a chance. And if Sonnen is going to beat Silva so easily how are they setting him up? Silva has shown no sign of slowing down. Not a single sign that he is past his prime.
> 
> You're either on a large number of drugs to actually believe this bs or you are just a troll stepping up to *fill the void left by UFC OWNS*.



lol i need to find the post where i said this about a month ago

what i like is the veiled respect he shows silva every now and then to help support his agendas


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm not really sure why people think this fight is going to be close. In the first fight an injured Silva stuffed 4 of a roided up Sonnen's takedown attempts. The stars literally aligned to give Sonnen his one big chance and he still lost. And now that he isn't roiding he has looked like what he actually is - a mediocre fighter. His fight against Bisping was awful. A fight I believe he lost. If he performs like that against Silva he's done.
> 
> I think that in front of a crowd of screaming Brazilian fans we are going to see Silva remind us all why he is the greatest mixed martial artist of all time.


You say Silva stuffed four of Sonnen's takedown attempts like he didn't spend 24 minutes of a 25 minute fight on his back, being legitimately controlled and dominated. Regardless of the few takedowns he was able to shove off, he lost 4.5 rounds of a 5 round fight. Because of takedowns. And top control. That you so blatantly ignore that is a bit daft. Oh, pardon me... Anderson lost 24 straight minutes of fighting, but he stuffed FOUR takedowns. Well, that just completely nullifies the former. :laugh:

You also seem to ignore the win over Brian Stann, which was one of Sonnen's best performances to date. Though you're also likely to be one of the bunch who claimed Stann would KO Sonnen before the fight, only to then denounce him as a can who never stood a chance following it. Funny how that works, though the anti-Sonnen crowd is no different in that they, too, have their agendas.

I fully admit he didn't look nearly as good against Bisping as he has in previous outings, but if one poor performance is enough for you to dismiss a fighter, then we should write off 3/4s of the organization. Unlike the lowest common denominator, I don't subscribe to the notion that one is only as good as his last fight, especially when anyone can have an off night. Just ask your sugar daddy, Anderson Silva. He certainly looked a mediocre fighter after his fight with Chael, and then put on one of his best performances to date against Okami. Proof of how absurd the 'you're only as good as your last fight' mentality truly is.

Though, I suppose I'm just a troll, as well


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... thanks for putting words in my mouth, Psycho. I never denied that Chael dominated that fight. I have questioned the circumstances but never what happened. My point was that an injured Silva stuffed a massively roided Sonnen's takedown attempts. A telling fact I think for the second fight.

As for Stann... I never for a moment believed he would beat Chael. He has no ground game. Krystof casually out wrestled and submitted him. What should I expect when he faced an actual wrestler? Stann is no better than a C level fighter. At best. And I have never thought otherwise.

Chael's performance against Bisping is exactly what I expected from him. It's the same kind of performances he put on before his roided up title run. Pretty awful. Shit stand up, good takedowns, and no ability to even threaten a finish. And it's still a fight I believe Bisping won. I was hoping for a double ko during that fight though. I can't stand either fighter.

And you're not a troll, Psycho. I didn't call Lyotolegion a troll because he supports Sonnen. I called him a troll because of his rant about the UFC setting up Sonnen and Okami to lose.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *You say Silva stuffed four of Sonnen's takedown attempts like he didn't spend 24 minutes of a 25 minute fight on his back, being legitimately controlled and dominated. Regardless of the few takedowns he was able to shove off, he lost 4.5 rounds of a 5 round fight. Because of takedowns. And top control. That you so blatantly ignore that is a bit daft. Oh, pardon me... Anderson lost 24 straight minutes of fighting, but he stuffed FOUR takedowns. Well, that just completely nullifies the former.* :laugh:
> 
> You also seem to ignore the win over Brian Stann, which was one of Sonnen's best performances to date. Though you're also likely to be one of the bunch who claimed Stann would KO Sonnen before the fight, only to then denounce him as a can who never stood a chance following it. Funny how that works, though the anti-Sonnen crowd is no different in that they, too, have their agendas.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is these same fans would downgrade performances of fighters such as Mir/Nog and Kampman/Alves who won in almost the same fasion Silva did. 

They would say both fighters were getting beat down before they were able to pull off a sub. They would use the performance against them even though they won.

But with almighty Silva he of course planned on subbing Chael and knew what he was doing the entire fight and there is no way Sonnen will repeat that performance in the re-match.

See the hypocrisy?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> The funny thing is these same fans would downgrade performances of fighters such as Mir/Nog and Kampman/Alves who won in almost the same fasion Silva did.
> 
> They would say both fighters were getting beat down before they were able to pull off a sub. They would use the performance against them even though they won.
> 
> ...


Solid points all. There are the obvious delusional fans who claim that Silva was playing possum with Sonnen the entire time, but most around here seem level headed in that regard. I've only seen one or two make such a bold statement, though I agree with you on its absurdity. If Silva could have submitted Chael in the first round, he would have done so without hesitation. 



deadman said:


> Wow... thanks for putting words in my mouth, Psycho. I never denied that Chael dominated that fight. I have questioned the circumstances but never what happened. My point was that an injured Silva stuffed a massively roided Sonnen's takedown attempts. A telling fact I think for the second fight.
> 
> As for Stann... I never for a moment believed he would beat Chael. He has no ground game. Krystof casually out wrestled and submitted him. What should I expect when he faced an actual wrestler? Stann is no better than a C level fighter. At best. And I have never thought otherwise.
> 
> ...


I made that post at 3:52AM, so pardon the crankiness, lol. You have some valid points, and I respect your level headed response. For me, it's a matter of wanting this fight to be over and done with. There are simply too many questions that were left unanswered following the first bout. The come from behind victory. The rib injury. The high testosterone level. I need to see where these two men actually stand in relation to one another, and I'm simply getting antsy, lol.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I try to keep things level and leave out my personal feelings for the fighters involved when it comes to discussing a fight but I am right there with you. All the questions from the first fight have left a bitter taste in my mouth. I want them to fight and answer all of those questions.

My personal belief is that Anderson will win in convincing fashion - which he always does. For all the talk of his weakness to takedowns he has never been beaten by a wrestler. In the UFC he has submitted every fighter to take him down. That's a damn good record that matches up extremely badly with Chael's record of submission defense. 25 minutes is a long time for Chael to sit in Silva's guard.

My hope is that Silva makes an example out of Chael and he can fade into obscurity. Never having to hear him talk again would make me a very happy man. That's not a prediction of what will happen. Merely a beautiful dream. A vaguely arousing one at that.

Hmm... to never hear Chael's voice again...


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

imo I think Sonnen got into Silva's head. Given this plus the pressure of performing in front of a 80k home crowd, I think he won't be able to handle it and lose a decision.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

drey2k said:


> imo I think Sonnen got into Silva's head. Given this plus the pressure of performing in front of a 80k home crowd, I think he won't be able to handle it and lose a decision.


This is a point I have raised in the past. People talk about how Sonnen has to perform in front of the Brazillian crowd, but I think Silva having to perform in front of his home crowd, against his arch nemesis, and wanting to destroy him for his fans can bring on a lot of pressure also. 

Mix in the fact that Silva is getting older and is coming off a long layoff due to injury means there are some cards stacked against Silva.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Silva will win this one pretty easily. Striking fighters are getting better at TDD and wrestling across the divisions is becoming less effective, unless the wrestler is able to set up their takedowns with good striking first.

I don't see Sonnen being able to exchange for long in the stand up, and Silva will have better TDD to stuff the direct attempts.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hypeddy Hype Hypey Hype.

Sonnens gonna die! Sonnen is in danger! Sonnen is gonna get raped! Evil Brazilian people gonna molestify him.

No.

I bet the "hate" for Sonnen isn't even remotely close to the hate the Brazilians have for each other, when it comes to club football. That shit is tribal.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

killua said:


> Silva will win this one pretty easily. Striking fighters are getting better at TDD and wrestling across the divisions is becoming less effective, unless the wrestler is able to set up their takedowns with good striking first.
> 
> I don't see Sonnen being able to exchange for long in the stand up, and Silva will have better TDD to stuff the direct attempts.


Sonnen not only has a world class double leg TD, but he is a world class Greco Roman wrestler. All he has to do is press Silva and get his hands on him and chances are Silva is going down.

Also, Im not sure where you get the wrestling is becoming less effective across the division. Munoz, Sonnen, and Okami, Weidman and Boetsch are wrestlers and their wrestling is what allows them to do much of what they want to do.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

silva's probably going to win, but holy shit if he doesn't. They better helicopter him out of there or he won't make it backstage, they have barriers in a lot of soccer stadiums to keep fans back from going crazy, but there will already be fans on the field.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> silva's probably going to win, but holy shit if he doesn't. They better helicopter him out of there or he won't make it backstage, they have barriers in a lot of soccer stadiums to keep fans back from going crazy, but there will already be fans on the field.


Different sport, bro. Nothing like that will happen if Sonnen wins.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

I wonder if Chael pushed the UFC to put this in Maracana stadium because of the concrete moat around the field. :laugh:

Kind of surprised though....I thought it was being rebuilt for the world cup.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Jason12 said:


> I wonder if Chael pushed the UFC to put this in Maracana stadium because of the concrete moat around the field. :laugh:
> 
> Kind of surprised though....I thought it was being rebuilt for the world cup.


You do realize a large portion of the crowd will be on the pitch, right?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

don't be so sure, if he says anything even slightly derogatory to Anderson, Brazil and more importantly soccer I could see a few hundred people rushing the stage. Imagine what would happen if Anderson was calling Americans fat, lazy and stupid and he beat Chael in Oregon. Things might escalate on their own if their is security surrounding the stage and the crowd starts antagonizing them, sometimes hostility can just fuel itself until their is a mob mentallity. I bet they do have a helicopter sitting just outside the stadium in case shit does go down, the risk is more than 0%. Chael already said a lot of things that were pretty out of line, calling Brazilians stupid and undeveloped.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

safe or not, the testicular fortitude of the man walking into that arena to face Anderson Silva is.....impressive.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he's just crazy, as in mentally not all there. The kind of crazy of a snowboarder who flings himself off a cliff and trying a double backflip without having prepared for it. That little voice of reason that says something might not be a good idea, he doesn't have that.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> You do realize a large portion of the crowd will be on the pitch, right?


Sarcasm....although if that photo is any indication the crazy fans are up top anyways.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Sonnen not only has a world class double leg TD, but he is a world class Greco Roman wrestler. All he has to do is press Silva and get his hands on him and chances are Silva is going down.
> 
> Also, Im not sure where you get the wrestling is becoming less effective across the division. Munoz, Sonnen, and Okami, Weidman and Boetsch are wrestlers and their wrestling is what allows them to do much of what they want to do.


It comes and goes, but the top strikers have become more effective at stopping wrestlers getting them down and keeping them down. JBJ is really the only exception here, but the title fights are being decided on striking at the moment.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Jason12 said:


> Sarcasm....although if that photo is any indication the crazy fans are up top anyways.


Ditto my friend! 

And yes... the crazies will likely be miles away from the cage!


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

killua said:


> It comes and goes, but the top strikers have become more effective at stopping wrestlers getting them down and keeping them down. JBJ is really the only exception here, but the title fights are being decided on striking at the moment.


We wil see. All I know is that history tells us that it is more likely than not that Sonnen wil be able to take someone down in a fight. He took Silva down consistantly in the first fight so it is up to Silva to prove he can keep the fight standing.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If by some miracle Sonnen KO's Silva, and I mean Silva is OUT out and eats a couple late hits, there'll be CHAOS!!

I want Sonnen to KO Silva just to see the crowds reaction now.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

wow double + the capacity will bring in a lot of cash money... plus most of the grass area will be filled anyways... the poor of the country will be watching it on TV or save their money to get a seat anyways..


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> if he doesn't beat Sonnen and retire he's gonna lose eventually. Whether it's to Weidman in 3 or 4 years or Shields if he moves up it's going to happen eventually.


This is absurd. Silva isn't invincible and he may very well lose at some point in his career but he is NEVER losing to Weidman or Shields. Ever. Under any circumstances.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah I don't see anyone being able to beat silva! Only people I would give a chance to is a Belfort rematch or Gsp!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Silva by whatever he wants.

Going to be an awesome card. All Brazil cards are anyway.


----------



## czaq (Oct 21, 2011)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> The funny thing is these same fans would downgrade performances of fighters such as Mir/Nog and Kampman/Alves who won in almost the same fasion Silva did.
> 
> They would say both fighters were getting beat down before they were able to pull off a sub. They would use the performance against them even though they won.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100% Mir/Nog was even more impressive, as Nog is a black belt (chael is a limpid belt). 

You all do realize, that there are computers in Brasil, and even an uncensored internet? Everybody knows, that Chael is trolling and there will be no serious hate, riot etc. Of course "You will die" chants will be heard, beer thrown, but that is just fun Still, fighting Silva in Brasil requires a third testicle... (or TRT)
WAR SONNEN!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

So what's the latest news about this? Is it confirmed they will do it in Maracanã?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> So what's the latest news about this? Is it confirmed they will do it in Maracanã?


Estádio Olímpico João Havelange in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Dana White, the president of the UFC, said that he expects this event to draw more than 80,000.

The triple Main event son far with Sonnen/Silva, Wandy/Belfort, Wedrum/Russow.

The following Brazilians aren't going to be on the card

Junior Dos Santos
Jose Aldo
Gabriel Gonzaga
Antonio Silva
Rousimar Palhares 
Thiago Silva
Demian Maia
Paulo Thiago
Diego Nunes
Thiago Tavares
Edson Barboza
Diego Brandao
Renan Barão 
Glover Teixeira
Fabio Maldonado
Johnny Eduardo
Carlo Prater
John Lineker
Ricardo Funch 
Rafael dos Anjos
Bernardo Magalhaes

The Following Brazilians might be on the card

Maurício Rua
Lyoto Machida
Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira (injured)
Antônio Rogério Nogueira (injured)
Thiago Alves 
Gleison Tibau
Ronny Markes
Erick Silva
Rafael Natal
Charles Oliveira
Fabrício Camões
Felipe Arantes
Yuri Alcantara


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Estádio Olímpico João Havelange in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Dana White, the president of the UFC, said that he expects this event to draw more than 80,000.
> 
> The triple Main event son far with Sonnen/Silva, Wandy/Belfort, Wedrum/Russow.
> 
> ...


That's all the news I wanted, thank you very much sir.

A shame they couldn't hold this in Maracanã, but Engenhão fits the bill aswell I guess, a more modern stadium if not as storied as Maracanã, and with a great capacity. 47 000 seats plus people standing all around the octagon on the arena, 80k would be possible. Will be a spectacle for sure.


----------



## Lambara (Jan 17, 2012)

80k in that estadium is difficulty. I think 60k its more reasonable.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Cannot wait for this card, The noise is going to be incredible especially the chants. Just wish Big Nog was healthy and fighting on this card, pretty sure he had one the best ovations in the last UFC Brazil event.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

F all that.. i wanna see 80k on the grass alone...


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Funny how Chael refused to fight in Brazil...now he has to hilarious.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Sousa said:


> Funny how Chael refused to fight in Brazil...now he has to hilarious.


When did he refuse to fight in Brazil?


----------

